# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A i duhet Prishtinës Katedralaja politike e Dr. Rugovës

## bislim_lokaj

Te nderuar anetar te ketij Forumi te respektuar, ju lutem jepin kontributn tuaj perkitazi me iniciativen e Dr. Ibrahim Rugoves-president i Kosoves qe ne vend te gjimnazit "Xhevdet Doda" ne qender te Prishtines, ne kompleksin e Universitetit te Prishtines te ndertohet Kadedralja.
Une qe ne fillim deshiroj qe te shpre mendimin tim, jam kunder ngritjes se Kadedralas me prapavi politike, ngase aty ku perzihet politika nuk ka me fe.
Implikimi i politikes ne fe eshte nje shkolle e praktikuar nga serbet, edhe zyrtaret e dhunshem te Beogaradit po ne Kompleksin e Universitetit te Prishtines kane ngritur nje Kishe orthodokse, thjesht per qellime politike. Te njetin gje eshte ka e bene edhe tash politika e LDK e perkrahu nga kleriket fanati te ritit romano katolik te tipit te Shan Zefit e Lush Gjergjit.
Ndertimi i Kadedrales se dr. Rugoves legalizon Kishen orthodokese serbe, politizon fene, demton rende marredheiet e mira fetare te kutivuara prej kohesh nder shqipater.
Une parimish perkrah ndertim e nje Kaderale ne Prishtine, por per nevoja te besimtareve e jo per nevoja te ndonje lideri politik dhe manjakve e fanatikve fetar.
Per fillim kaq.
Me respekt per te gjith ju B.L.

----------


## shkodra13

A mundesh me na i skjarue fjalet:
"kleriket fanati te ritit romano katolik te tipit te Shan Zefit e Lush Gjergjit." dhe cila asht veprimtaria e tyne ne dam te interesave kombtare?

----------


## Arb

Beslim, 

Me ane te titullit duket se ke treguar mendimin tend rreth ndertimit te mundshme te Katedrales ne Prishtine. 

Ju kundershtoni kete ide pa sqaruar se cfare prapavije politike do te sillte ndertimi i kesaj Katedrale.

Nese jeni aq i sigurte se Kisha Ortodokse Serbe paska aq te perbashketa ne plani politik, atehere pse nuk pershkruan me qarte ate qe ke mundesi te shihni.

----------


## bislim_lokaj

Te nderuar anetar te ketij forimi te respektuar!
qellimi i im me kete tem nuk eshte qe te polimozoj me askend, dhe as qe te lendoj ndjenjat fetar te dikuj e aqe me pake te vellezerve katoli, por permes kesj teme kam dashur qe te dij qendrimet e juaj perkitazi me iden e dr. Rugoves qe ne qender te Prishtine, ne kompleksin e Universitetit te UP, dhe kete ne vendin ku tani eshte gjimnazi "Xhevdet Doda" qe duhet te prisht per ti leshur vendin ndertimi te Kadedrales se Dr. Ibrahim Rugoves-presiden konsenzual i Kosoves, qe kete kadedrale ia paska premtuar burri i fort para plote 10 viteve Shan Zefit, gjate nje vizite ne Vatikan.
Shtrohet pytja, para 10 viteve Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, udheheqe i LDK-se gjate vizites ne vatikan nuk paska pasur pune ma me rendesi se sa qe ti premtoj Shan Zefit Kaderale ne qender te Prishtine. Ketu kam parasysh:
- gjendejen ne te cilin eshte bere ky premtim te okupimit klasik te Kosoves nga Serbia.
-Prishtina eshte kryeqytet i Kosoves por duhet qe te kishet para sysh perqindja e popullates mbi 98% jane te besimit islam e qe ndertoh kaderale ku nuk ka besimtar te ritit romano katolik dhe kete ne vendin me te frekuentueshem te Prishtines perball UP dhe ne pron te tij ska si te quhej ndrysh veqse vendim politik i perkrahu nga fanatik e tipit Zefi-Gjergji. Kur them kete kam parasysh faktin se sikur qe te ishin vertet lider fetar Kancelari aktual i Ipeshkvise se Kosoves dr. Shan Zefi nuk do te lejonte politizimi e Kishes dhe fese e as objekteve fetre dhe figurave fetare, mirepo ky matrapaz qe thirret ne emer te fese ka politizuar kadedralen sikurse Lush Gjergji qe manipulon e spekulon me figuren e nobelistes shqptare Gonxhe Bojaxhiu (Nena Tereze), gje qe eshte e demshme si ne aspektin fetar ashtu edhe ne ate kombetar.
Te nderuar anetare!
Fete nuk jane parti politike ku lejohet matrapazlaku e paftyrsia, por fete jane misione te Zotit dhe ne shqiptaret kemi fate qe u perkasim dy feve moneteiste: Islame dhe Krishtere, dhe nese roli dhe angzhimi i lidereve e udheheqeseve fetar tek ne nuk eshte qe te udhezoj polullin siaps parime fetare dhe qe te fisnikrojne ate ashtu siç e kerkon Bibla e Kur'ani, ashtu siç predikuan Juzusi e Muhamedi, atehere veprimi i tyre eshte edhe antifetar e antikombetar. Shpreh shqetsimin tim se ne kete marketin politik te dr. Rugoves, Shan Zefit e Lush Gjergjit qe per te ardhemen e popullit shqipatr eshte shume i demshem dhe me pasoja te pariparueshme ngase prish marredheniet e mira nder fetare, ka tendenca te hapura nga keta te tre qe te futet ne loje edhe selia e Shenjte ne Vatikan dhe vete udheheqsi i Kishes romano-katolike Papa Gjon Pali II, duke e paraqitur si proshqiptare gje qe eshte nje spekulim i madh dhe i demshem.
Ngjashem me kete politik qe po udhhiqet tash ne Kosove sa i perket politizimi te fese ne kosovaret jemi deshitar te politikse se Millosheviqit i cili i perkrahur nga Kisha Orthodokse Serbe pate politizuar fene deri ne maksimun, madje shkun aqe larte saqe popullin serbe e shpallen popull te shenjet> Per te bemat e tij ne ish-Federetan e Titos, Millosheviqi tani me po gjykohet ne Hage, ndersa hija e turpit dhe e pergjegjesise mbete mbi udheheqesit e Kishese Orthodokse Serbe te cilit bekuan dhe perkrahen kriminelet e Millosheviqit, Karagjiqit, Mlladiqit, Arkanit, e Sheshelit para dhe pas masakrave mbi boshnjaket, shqiptaret e kroatet.
gjithashtu ne ne Kosove e dim shume mire se si Millosheviq dhe aparati i tij represev kishin filluar ndertim e Kishave serbe anekend Kosoves, kishinj ne plan qe te ndertoni 1.300 kisha aqe sa fshatra ka Kosova. Gjithashtu eshte e njohur per publikun inicitavine per ndertimin e Kishes Orthodokse Serbe vetem nja 200 apo 300 metra mbi Kadedralen e dr. Rugoves dhe ky po ne Kompleksin e UP. Kisha e Millosheviqit mbeti per pak e parealizuar fale lufes se UCK dhe nderhyrjes se NATO-s, por se si do te jete fati i Inicatives se dr. Rugoves per Kaderale mbete qe te shihet.
Mendoj qe fjalen kryesore si edhe pergjegjsin kryesore e ka ipeshkivi Mark Sopi, i cili duhet qe te vepreoj me maturi e mencuri.
Me respek B. Lokaj

----------


## DriniM

O  Zot çka jemi na !!!

Bislim vëllau ,nga krejt çka lexova erdha në përfundim se ti jo që të bëhet aq shum vonë për Katedralen që do ndërtohet apo jo ,në Prishtinë  .
Se edhe ajo është '' Shtëpi e Zotit '' si të gjitha të tjerat .
Por ti të mundoka ajo përse për këtë Katedrale paska dhënë pëlqimin Dr. Rugova dhe atë që para 10 vitesh !!!!!!!.
Sikur të kishte dhënë pëlqimin Hashim Thaçi sipas kësaj që ke shkruar ti ,me siguri do thonje ,kështu na e ndjekim rrugën e të parëve ( Rilndasve ) ,së pari jemi Shqiptar mandej katolikë e muslimanë . 
E që në fakt ,ashtu ka qenur dhe ashtu është .
Se kur takohet Mislimi me Kolën e pyesin njeri tjetrin :-
'' a mujte a njehte '' ,'' po qysh i ka familje , rob e krejt ''

Si atëherë para 10 viteve si dhe tash ,po ai Dr. Rugova është i pari i Kosovës dhe nuk është konsensual mos haro.
Sa për këtë ( konsensual ) po të pyes një diçka sa për me flejt menden rehat ti . 
Përse, partitë e dala nga lufta nuk pranonin që Kryetari të zgjidhet direkt nga VOTA e popullit ???!!!

Dhe mos haro ,se Prishtina është kryeqitet i Kosovës ,po edhe sikur as edhe një Shqiptar katolik të vetëm të mos ketë Prishtina apo Kosova , Katedralja përveç tjerash është edhe Objet Kulture .

Prandaj Bislim vëllau ,shpenzo energjitë diku tjetër ,sidomos kundër atyre që i imponohen politikës së Kosovës me zort e përdhunë me '' moratoriume'' e '' ftesa për bisedime të shpejtame sërbët pa asfar platforme '' edhe përse nuk e kanë mandatin nga sovrani -populli .

Këta janë ata probleme që duhet të na preokupojnë ,e jo nëdrtimi i Katedrales .
Se fundi i fundit nga Buxheti i Kosovës as edhe një peni nuk do shpenzohet për këtë Katedrale .Por do jetë një dhuratë simbolike.

----------


## bislim_lokaj

Te nderuar zotri!
Me qellim qe te jap nje pasqyre me permajtsor, perkitazi me ndertimin e Kaderales po sjell ketu reagimim tim publik te botuar me pak ndryshime ne gazeten e Prishtines, "Epoka e Re" te dates 11 prill 2003.



A i duhet Prishtinës e Kosovës Katedralja politike e Rugovës & company


I
Fermani i Rugovës

Në fund të vitit të shkur, apo më saktsisht me rastin e festave të Kërshendellave, presidenti i Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugova, në urimin e tij drejtuar Papës, popullit të Kosovës dhe besimtarëve të Kishës Romano-katolike, me një dekert (ferman) të llojit stalinan solli para aktit të kryer gjithë popullatën e Prishtinës po pse jo edhe të Kosovë duke përfshirë këtu edhe të gjitha institucionet, kur bëri të ditur vendimi e tij të formë së prerë e të padiskutueshëm, e të pa negociueshëm që në qender të Prishtinës të ndërtohet Katedralja.
Me këtë rast nuk e vë në dyshmi të drejtën e dr. Rugovës apo të cilido qytetar të Kosovës që të mendoj si të doj, por as nuk e vë në dyshim të drejtën e tij që të propozoi, por për mua është e papranueshme forma e bërjes publike, respektivisht vendimi i dr. Rugoves që në qender të Prishtinës të ndërtohet Katedralja.
Madje dr. Rugova vendimin për katedrale opinjonit ia servon si punë të kryr që duhet të realizohet sa më parë, pa lënë as më të vogëln mundësi për diskutimin, dhe për këtë qëllim ai kishte caktuar lokacioni dhe datën e vuarjes së gurthemelit. Për të treguar forcën e tij vendimmarrëse, dr. Rugova shkon aqë lart sa i bënë ftesë publike që me rastin e vuarjes së gurthemelt të Katedrales që të jetë pjesëmarrës dhe të vëjë gurthemelin kreu i i Selisë së Shenjtë të Kishës Romano-Katolike Papa Gjon Palit II gjë që është një spekulim dhe një manipulim i rënd politik me kreun e Vatikanit nga dr. Rugova, por që fatëkeqësisht nuk është hera e parë që dr. Rugova manipulon me personalitetin e Papës.
Veprimi i dr. Rugoves&compani është një atak në institucionet e brishta të Kosovës, të cilat ende janë në fazën e konsolidimit. Më këso veprime ai sjell para aktit të kryer të gjitha institucionet që veprojn në Kosovë duke filluar që nga struktuar komunale e deri tek Parlamenti e Qeveria, duke i anashkaluar të gjitha të pakën edhe formalisht dhe këtë duke u sjellur si Perandor i këtij vendi.





II
KUVENDI KOMUNAL
Vendimi e dr. Rugovës, ditë më parë e legalizoi edhe Kuvendi komunal i Prishtinë i cili kontrollohet nga këshilltarët e partisë së Rugovës-LDK dhe duke zbatuar me korrekësi urdhërat që vijën nga lartë pa debat ia bënë aminin fermanit të shefit të tyre të partisë.
Por për të qenë anakronia edhe më e madhe sipas disa burimeve ky vendim në Asamblenë komunale u miratu edhe me pajtimin e partive opozitare që tregon mjerimim politik të Kosovës.
Miratimi i vendimit për ndërtim e katedrales nga ana e Kuvendit kumunal të Prishtinës është bërë edhe në kundurshtim me të gjitha aktet normative që janë në fuqi dhe në të cilat thirren me pompozitet zyrtaret e Komunës.
I impresionuar nga vendimi i shefit të tij partiak kryetari i Kuvendit të komunës z. Ismet Beqiri i cili posa kishte marrë postin e njeritut të parë të kryeqenders së Kosovës pas zgjedhjeve të dyta përmes mjeteve të informimit publik respektivisht TV nacionale ka pas deklaruar me pompozitet që për ndërtimin e katedrales janë në dispozicion tri lokacione! 
Ky deklarim dhe kjo zemergjerësi e të parit të komunës është për çdo kritikë dhe kundër vullneti të votuesve të tij, dhe nuk mund që të merren ndryshe veç si vendim politik e propangdistik që i është imponuar nga shefi i partisë, e si i tillë ky vendim është në kundurshtim me të gjitha dispozita ligjore e morale.
Shtrohert pyetjet
-si është e mundur që të jipet leje për ndërtimin e një objekti pa ditur për përmasat e tij, pa ditur për projektin dhe pa plotësuar as një nga kushte e duhura.
-një veprim i tillë i shefit të komunës nuk do të tolerohej as sikur të ishte fjala për ndonjë objekt të rëndësishme ekonomik që do të punsonte e lëre më për një objekt fetar me konatacion politik.
-a e di shefi i Komunës se tani duhet që të rikthej pronat e bashkësive fetare që nacionalozoi sistemi i Titos.
-a e di shefi i komunës që diku afër Teatrit Kombëtar dhe Hotel Ilirisë deri në vitet e 60 të shekulli të shkuar ka qenë një ndër xhamitë më më të bukura të Prishtinë Xhamia e Llukaçit të cilën e rrëzuan kumunistet, 
-si do të reagoi shefi i komunës së bashku me shefin e tij partiak që ajë vend tani ti rikthehet Bashkësisë Islame, dhe aty të ndërtohe xhami së paku ashtu siç ka qenë.
-a e di shefi i komunës që duhet që të tregohet aqë zemer gjërë dhe edhe bashkësive tjera fetare tu jap mundësi që të zgjedhin vend për ndërtimin e objekteve fetare.
-shefin i komunës së bashku me tërë eksperte e tij duhet që të kryej punet për se janë zgjedhur e jo të falin lokacione për objekte të politizuara që shkaktojn huti e urrejtje brenda shqipate.
-shefi i komunës duhet që të angazhohet më tepër në premtim e dhëna gjatë fushatës zgjedhore. Është normale dhe detyrë e tij dhe e stafit të tij që të kujdeset edhe për besimtarët të çfrado besimi qofshin ata që tu krijoj kushte që të shprehin ndjenjat e besimit të tyre, 
-si bënë që në qender të Prishtinës të ndërtohet një katedrale politike thjesht të jetë dekor e për banorët e qendreës së Prishtinës dhe të kënaq apetitet e sëmuara të disa liderve fetar e politik të Kosovës ndësa po në Preishtinë lagje të tëra të krijuara pas 1912 të mos kenë fare xhami deh në ato lagje jetojë, punojë, veprojnë dhe paguajnë taksa e tatime për Komunën?.

III
MINISTRIA E ARSIMIT

Me vendimin e dr. Rugovës dhe të asambelsë komunale pa bërë fjalë u pajtua edhe kompetentët e Arsimit si ata të nivilit komunal ashtu edha ata të nivelit qendrorë. 
Përgjegjësit e arsimit, pavarsisht nidkimet partiake dhe gjendjene e vështirë materiale për asnjë çmim nuk duhet që objektet e tyre ti tjetersojën as për kishë, as për xhami as për sinagogë. 
Kuptojmë gjendjen e rëndë të arsimit por nuk mund që të kuptojmë pajtimin e kompetentve të arsimit që të tjetersohet një objekt i tyre, si do të veprojë Ministria nëse paraqitet ndonjë biznismen dhe të kërojnë ndonjë shkollë që ta shëndrroj në ndonjë hotel dhe për kompenzi do të ndërtojë një shkollë diku në periferi të Prishtinës? 
Arsyetimi se do të ndërtohet një objekt më i mirë i gjimnazit nuk pi ujë, ngase nuk na vyen ndihma e kushtëzuara nga as kush madje as nga selia e shenjët, jemi të nevojshem për ndihmë por jo për ndihma të kushtuar që sjellin urrejtje e përqarje dhe prishin tolerancën mbenda shqipate.
Si do të përgjigjen Kompetentet e asimit sikur Bashkësia Islame e Kosovës si bashkësi më e madhja në Kosovë, e përkrahu nga bota arabo-islame të kërkonte që ndërtohej një xhami me arkitektuar të kolosve të mëdhnjeshqiptarë në pronat e Ministrisë së arsimit diku në qender të Prishtinës ku janë që janë prona të Ministrisë së Arsimit;
- apo si do të vepronin kompetentet e arsimit nëse protestanet (rit krishter) të përkrahur nga Anglia e SHBA të kërkonin që edhe ata në në qender të Prishtinës në vendet më të frekuentuar gjithashtu të kërkojnë ndonjë nga objektet e arsimit të bëhet temullin i tyre.
Më këtë dua që të them se Kompetentët e arsimit duhet që të jenë në nivel të detyrër dhe të udhëheqën siç duhet me objekte e tyre, e mos të veprojnë sipas shijeve të liderve partiak dhe liderve fetar që rastisht jetojë në shekullin 21 ngase janë me ide të mesjetës inkuozicioniste. 



IV
A DUHET KADETRALJA NË PRISHTINË? 

Pa kurr farë keqkuptimi dëshiroj që të themë se përkrah iniciativën për ndërtimin e katedrales,dhe jam i mendimit se në kryeqytetin e Kosovë duhet që të jetë selia e Ipeshkvisë e cila do të duhej të
 jetë në shëbim të Ipeshkivisë së Kosovës, e ku roli i saj do të jetë fisnikrimi i besimtarëve të ritit romano-katolik, dhe as gjë më tepër. Çdo përpjekje për ti dhënë tjeter karaket nga Ajaka e parisë sonë Rugova, Demaçi, Podrimja, Demaku, Imer Kllokoçi, Jusuf Ferizi e bashkëmendimtar e tyre është sa është i dëmshmë, aqë është edhe i dhimbëshmë ngase tregon papjekurinë tonë kulturore, intelektuale, fetare e kombëtare dhe shkon në dëmin tonë, duhet pasur kujdes që feja dhe objektet e saja të mos politizohen nga titisët apo enveristë e deridjeshëm.
Nuk kemi nevojë që të behemi hipokrit dhe të shtihemi ata që nuk jemi, nuk kemi nevojë që të kthehimi në mesjetë ngase nga mesjete kanë hequr dorë popujtë e qytetruar. Nuk kemi nevojë që tu bëjmë qefin misionerve të çfardo feje qofshin ata, por duhet që të shikojmë gjendje reale. Nuk kemi nevoje që të dëgjojmë fanatik e manjak fetar e politik, ngase po vepruam sipas tyre e ardhmja jonë do të ketë shumë pikëpyetje dhe do të jetë fanatike e manjake.
Nuk kemi as më të voglen nevojë që të kthehemi apo të krenohemi me inkuzicionit prej të cili Evropa ka hequr dorë me kohë, dhe për të bëma e asjaj kohje tuprohet edhe vetë Papati ndërsa quditrisht intelektualet tanë kërkojnë kthim në mesjetë prishin shkollë ndërtojën Kadedrale dhe këtë me një arsyetim shumë banal pë të realizuar pavarsinë e Kosovës sipas parametrave të Rugovës me mjete dhe metoda të mesjetës?!!!! 
Andaj JO kadedrale të Rugoves, Demaçit, Podrimjes Kllokoqit, Ferizit e bashkëmendimtaret, ngase këta nuk paraqesin kurrfarë ndjenje të besimt dhe qëllimi i tyre është politikë e propagandistik, e jam i bindur që Kosovës dhe shqiptarëve nuk u duhet katedrale politike e propagandistike.
-Jo kaderale në vend të shkollës, kur ka hapsirë të mjaftueshme, 
-Jo Katedrale që sjell huti e prish marrëdhënjet ndërfetare, 
-Nuk kemi nevojë për objekte fetare që sjellin huti e përqarje, për këtë edhe kreu i kishës katolike, rrespektivisht Ipeshkvia ka përgjegjësi që mos të lejoj që objekte e fesë që i përkasin fesë katolike të politizohet, por të kryej punen e vet ashtu siq duhet e të ruaj frymen e bashkëpunimt e tolerancës me bashkësit tjera fetare.




Përfundim

Mendoj se se në këtë shkrim të shkurtë kam paraqitu mjaft të dhënë bindëse që iniciativa për ndëtimin e Katedralja në Prishtinës nuk është fare në qëllim të fesë, nuk është fare e dedikuar për qëllim e saj parësor çfar e kanë katedralet në qendrat tjera të Evropës, por thjesht është një krijes e fantazerve të tipit rugova, podrima, demaçi e demaku, kllokoçi, ferizi e të përkrahur nga disa udhëheqës fanatik e manjak fetar duke filluar që nga inicimi, ndarja e lokacionit, si dhe aryshmeriaj e bërë publike.
Për këso objekte pavarsisht kush i inicon, i përkrah por edhe pajtohet me to, Kosova, shqiptarët po edhe vet besimtarët e ritit katolik si dhe Ipeshkvia e Kosovës nuk kanë nevojë.
Jam i bindur që të gjithë duhet që të ndërgjegjësohen dhe në Prishtinë të bëhet një Katedrale çfar i ka hije e jo katedrale të të pafeve e të komunisteve të deri djeshem.
Shpresojë që për këtë fjalë e fundit e ka Ipeshkvia e Kosovë dhe vetë ipeshkvi z. Mark Sopi i cili duhte që të bëjë çdo gjë që është e mundur që katedralja të ndërtohet për besimtarët e jo për fanatikë e vërbuar fetar dhe orekset e politikanve kosovarë. Të shpresojmë!.


Bislim Lokaj-Prishtinë

----------


## shkodra13

Bislim, ne qofte se qellimi jot nuk asht polemizimi e lendimi i tjereve, athere mos hidh kot fjale ne ere e permbaju temes. 
Ne qofte se nuk te pelqen aktiviteti i dom Lush Gjergjit, qe gjen rast kot ketu me e sha, te pyeta pse? Ku bjen ndesh me interesat e shqiptareve?
Pergjigja jote:
"manipulon e spekulon me figuren e nobelistes shqptare Gonxhe Bojaxhiu (Nena Tereze), gje qe eshte e demshme si ne aspektin fetar ashtu edhe ne ate kombetar."
dom Lush Gjergji, i njoftun botnisht si nji nder njoftesit ma te mire te figures se Nane Terezes pikrisht per kete na qenka i damshem ne aspektin fetar e kombtar!!!!! Per çka spekullon, pse thote se asht shqiptare apo pse asht katolike? Cfare damit i vjen shqiptareve kur e ban te njoftun ne bote pikrisht si shqiptare?
Pse nji ndertimi i nji kishet duhet me njalle perçamje fetare nder njerez pa paragjykime? Pse Kisha ishte dakord me ndertue bash ne Rome xhamine ma te madhe te Europes pa pase frige se bjen perçamje fetare e ne baze te cilit raport te popullsise?
Ti spekulon kur thue se prishet shkolla e ndertohet kishe (...e inkuizicioni mesjetar etj. etj. qi duket qe s'i njef aq sa me i perdore si terma). Por vete thue se do ndertohet nji shkolle e re e ma e mire. Cfare damit i vjen arsimit kur nji shkolle e vjeter zevendesohet me nji te re e ma te mire? Ah, sikur te kishin ba shtetet aq sa ka ba kisha per arsimin!
Nqs problemi asht urbanistik shtrohet ndryshe.

----------


## DriniM

Dr. Rugova ,Dom Lushi dhe arqitekti Umberto Trenta, duke ia paraqitur Kryetarit Rugova projektin Tempulli i Lirisë  «Nëna Tereze»

----------


## Enri

Sidoqofte
Ne kete teme une rreshtohem ne krah te z. Bislim.
E lexova me teper vemendje dhe me beri pershtypje kje teme.

----------


## dodoni

Së pari sa i përket përkatësisë fetare të shqiptarëve në pjesën dardane të Shqipërisë apo ish-Ilirisë dhe Ilirisë në të ardhmen nuk është ashtu si e paraqitni juve zoti Lokaj.
Së dyti, edhe nëse përdoret kjo edhe për qëllime politike nuk është aspak e gabuar dhe jo e drejtë duke pasur parasysh se gjithë jeta është politikë dhe nuk i iket dot pa marrë parasysh se sa e duam apo nuk e duam fare politikën. 
Së treti, vlerësoj dhe çmoj shumë nismën e zotit Rugova dhe gjithë shqiptarëve për të ndërtuar katedralen katolike në qendër të Prishtinës dhe poashtu edhe në viset tjera shqiptare, dhe poashtu i bëj thirrje edhe ortodoksëve shqiptar që të ndërtojnë kisha ortodokse shqiptare dhe katedrale kudo në qendrat e banuara me shqiptar natyrisht pas heqjes së atij Janullatosit nga kreu i kishës. 
Përshëndetje

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Z. Bislim - nuk dua të hyj në një polemikë të gjithanëshëm me ju, por në lidhje me Dom Lush Gjergjin ju lutem shumë, mos përdorni shkelma prej gomarit kundër një njeriu aq të respektuar dhe me kulturë të gjerë. Miqtë e mi nga Ferizaj e lavdërojnë, për arsye të tolerancës së tij, aftësisë së tij të bashkëpunimit me myslimanët për të mirën e përbashkët. Ky sulm kunder Dom Lushit për fat të keq e njollos diskutimin tuaj dhe duket mjaft e pakëndshme.

Këtu në Suedi më në fund u ndërtua xhamia e Stokholmit. Mjaft suedezë ishin kundër - numri i kritikuesve u zvogëlua kur njerëzit u bindën për qëllimin e xhamisë. Ky është një institucion për paqe dhe tolerancë fetare, jo për arsye fundamentaliste. Dhe në javën e kaluar mjaft antifashistë u bashkuan për të mbrojtur këtë xhami kundër një sulmi neonazist. Sigurisht shumë pak nga mbrojtësit janë me fe myslimane!

Me duket e arsyeshme të kemi kishën katolike në kryeqytetin e Kosovës, edhe një kishë ortodokse ka vend atje. Shqiptarët janë me tri fe - dhe kemi shumë të mësojmë nga të gjitha fetë. Edhe ata që janë jo-fetar kanë dicka për të mësuar....

Z. Bislim, dua të ju njoftoj se jam suedez (përkthyes i shqipes) dhe gruaja ime është kosovare. Ju uroj shumë sukses me diskutime më të frytshme në të ardhmen.

----------


## Nuh Musa

Miremengjesi interesi shoku kryetare!

Paskan bo..le edhe shqiptaret te fillojn te vendosin popullin para fakte te perfunduara, shih njehere. RESPEKT per mungesen e RESPEKTIT ndaj popullit shoku kryetare!!!, shpresoj se nuk ju kane mbetur shume pika per te permbushur "listen" per cmimin nobel. Bravo!

Flm

PS: nese ka nevoje per nje shtepi fetare te komunitetit te krishtere, pse mos te ndertohet, por menyra dhe "takti" professionel i shokut kryetare me kane lene te habitur!

----------


## Der Albaner

Te nderuar Miq, Vellezer, Shqipetare
Mua me beri pershtypje tema dhe vendosa ta lexoj, me thene te drejten nuk e lexova te terin por thelbin me duket sikur ia kapa qe do te thote se cmendim duhet te mbajme per ndertimin e nje katedralje!!!!!!!
...Ah sikur te ishte vetem ky problem per Kosoven Loke .A e kuptoni qe kjo eshte nje gje absurde kjo qe ju po bisedoni. 
A ta hapim nje Katedrale  apo jo?
A mendojme me te vertete ne shqiptaret kaq ceket ne keto momente kaq vendimmarrese. Eshte per tu habitur!!
Per mua personalisht do te ishte nje hap teper i matur i Rugoves ( Ndoshta e vertmja gje e mencur e tij) sepse do te ishte nje ure lidhese drejt Europes e cila fatkeqesisht anon nga Krishterimi.
Me respekte

----------


## Honezmi

Une personalisht jam per ngritjen e Katedrales,dhe perkrahe mendimin e Dr Rugoves.
Ngritja e kesaj Katedraleje ne Prishtine do tu tregoje dhe nje here fare qarte te gjith keqedashesve, por dhe miqve tane, se ne SHQIPTARET shquemi per tolerance fetare.
Po ashtu, ngritja e kesaje Katedraleje do tu mbilli gojen dhe -lehaqenve serbe- qe akuzojne pa pushim se shqiptaret jane "terroriste mysliman".
Ne duhet te respektojme ndjenjat fetare te njeri tjetrit.

----------


## Albo

Nje misionare amerikane qe ka 6 vjet qe punon prane Kishes Orthodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare ne Tirane, ishte per vizite ne Philadelphia ne Kishen tone te Shen Joan Gojartit, kishe shqiptare e themeluar 75 vjet me pare.

Misionaria se bashku me burrin e saj qe eshte mesues ne seminarin orthodoks ne Shqiperi, dhe me dy femijet e tyre te vegjel, nuk i lidhte asgje me Shqiperine apo rajonin. Arsyeja perse kishin vajtur ne Shqiperi ishte deshira per te ndihmuar Kishen orthodokse dhe komunitetit shqiptar per tu njohur me Fjalen e Zotit.

Ne nje prezantim te shkurter te historise se KOASH, ajo i la rradhen nje prezantimi me foto te Tiranes, Kosoves dhe mbare Shqiperise ku ata kishin qene e kishin punuar. Qendroi per nje cast tek nje foto e qendres se Tiranes, ku ne sfond dukej qarte xhamia e Ethem Beut, dhe mu para saj, shtatorja e Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut. Kjo foto, tha misionaria, e tregon shume qarte nje paradoks te madh te popullit shqiptar kur vjen fjala tek feja. Xhamia perfaqeson ate qe mbeti nga pushtimi 500 vjecar otoman, monument i fese islame qe shqiptaret e perqafuan si fe gjate atyre 500 vjeteve. Gjergj Kastrioti, heroi kombetar i shqiptareve eshte ai qe luftoi pushtuesin turk dhe e mbajti te cliruar vendin e tij per nje cerek shekulli. Te dy keto monumente bashkejetojne me njera tjetren ne qendren e Tiranes, dhe te dyja se bashku flasin sa per historine edhe per paradoksin fetar qe mbizoteron ne Shqiperi.

Problemi nuk eshte as xhamia, as katedralja, as shtatorja e Skenderbeut mbi kale. Problemi eshte identiteti qe shqiptaret duhet te krijojne si komb. Ne jemi ende nje popull me deshira dhe enderra te medha, por me nje identitet te zbehur. Jemi nje nder popujt me te vjeter te europes, e ne te njejten kohe jemi nje nder popujt me te perjashtuar te Europes.

Ne Shqiperi e ne Kosove flitet per "integrim europian", por Europa e krishtere e shikon Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret si "delen e zeze" e zeze te Europes. Kjo ka qene arsyeja perse europianet kane mbeshtetur gjithmone planet e fqinjeve tane dashakeq, e kane ndare kombin tone dhe na kane lene ne meshiren e Zotit.

Shqiptaret ende jane nje popull ne kerkim te identitetit te tyre dhe ne kete identitet feja do te luaje rolin e saj. Pas perqafimit te krishterimit qe ne shekullin e pare pas vdekjes se Krishtit, pas 500 vjeteve te konvertimit ne Islam, pas 50 vjeteve komunizem dhe pas 35 vjeteve ateizmi klasik ku te gjitha fete ishin te ndaluara, shqiptareve do tu duhen dekada per te gjetur identitetin e vete kombetar.

Katedralja eshte gjesti qe presidenti Rugova ka zgjedhur per ti treguar Europes se Kosova eshte fizikisht dhe shpirterisht Europe. Ky gjest nuk ka per te ndryshuar fene e asnje shqiptari ne Kosove, ky gjest vetem do ti sherbeje prishjes se imazhit te keq qe europianet kane per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret si popull. Kjo behet ne kuadrin e permbushjes se aspiratave tona kombetare qe jane te misheruara tek: a) bashkimi kombetar 2) krijimi i shoqerive demokratike. Per permbushjen e ketyre aspiratave nevojitet jo vetem sakrifica e shqiptareve por edhe mirekuptimi i vonuar i europianeve.

Albo

----------


## lis

Zoti Bislim
Nga vete emri si dhe nga termat qe perdorni ju ne shkrimet tuaja, lini shume per te deshiruar.
Problemi kryesor i shqiptareve eshte se ata duhet te jetojne me realitetin ne vazhdim.
Katedralet, xhamite dhe besimtaret, nuk jane ata qe minojne nje shtet, por padituria jone, paragjykimi ndaj vlerave te ndryshme te kohes.
Eshte e vertete se ju keni ndier peshe dhe dhune sllavesh mbi shpinen tuaj por duke u bere subjektiv, konservatore, ju vetem dem i beni Kosoves dhe shqiptareve te Kosoves.
Duhet te shihni me larg se miopizmi i disa njerezve pragmatiste.
Te shkruash dicka ne kete forum, eshte komplet ndryshe me artikujt e gazetave qe bien ne duart e popullit naiv.
Ju duhet te jeni nje promotor, duhet te pasqyroni nje mentalitet te ri te se ardhmes se Kosoves.
Neqoftese juve ju terheq konservatorizmi, do ishte nje veprim shume i demshem per ju dhe te gjithe shqiptaret e Kosoves.
Neqoftese se sot Serbia luan kartat e saja me diplomaci per problemin e statusit final te Kosoves, ne rradhe te pare pesha kryesore bie mbi ju e me pas ne shpinen e shqiptareve te Shqiperise shtet.
Mos krijoni iluzione dhe mos u beni njeri me komplekse inferioriteti.
Shqipetareve mundesouni sa me shume libra per te lexuar e per te dalur nga qorrsokaku i naivitetit.
Kosoven nuk e ka vrare e percare feja por ate e kane vrare e percare ata njerez karizmatike naive pragmatiste qe nuk dine cfare do te thote komb, popull, shtet.
Per mendimin tim ju duhet te kishit shkruajtur ndonje artikull per marrezirat serbe qe nuk ngurrojne te vijne ne Kosove e te bejne homazhe per dy femije te vrare etj etj.
Neqoftese vertet e doni vendin tuaj, popullin, atehere vazhdoni te predikoni thenien e iluministeve tane "Feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria"

----------


## DriniM

Presidenti Rugova: Ky tempull do të rrezatojë paqe, dashuri, mirësi dhe solidarësi të veprës së Nënës Tereze 
..................................................  ...............................



Prishtinë, 29 gusht 2003 - Në kuadër të manifestimeve "Ditët përkujtimore të Nënës Tereze - 2003", sot në periferi të Prishtinës, (afër fshatit Hajvali), Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova vuri gurthemelin e "Tempullit të paqes", kushtuar humanistet së madhe shqiptare, Nënës Tereze. 

Merrnin pjesë edhe ministri italian për çështje të Bashkimit Evropian, Roko Butilione, ipeshkvi i Ipeshkvisë së Kosovës Mark Sopi, autori i këtij prejekti, arkitekti italian Umberto Trenta dhe mysafirë të shumtë.







Presidenti Rugova, duke folur në këtë solemnitet, tha se vënia e gurthemelit të "Tempullit të paqes i Nënës Tereze" do të jetë sot një moment i madh dhe një datë e shënuar për Kosovën. 

"Ky tempull do të jetë më i madhërishëm, sepse e mban emrin e Nënës sonë të madhe Tereze, nobilistes së paqes, dhe i kushtohet asaj", tha Presidenti Rugova, duke theksuar se "ky tempull do të rrezatojë paqe, dashuri, mirësi dhe solidarësi të veprës e të figurës së Nënës Tereze. 

Ky tempull po nis sot, në vitin e shenjtërimit të Nënës Tereze, të Nënës shqiptare, të Nënës së njerëzimit, të Nënës universale". 

Në vazhdim Presidenti Rugova nënvizoi se "ndërtimi i këtij tempulli do të thotë se Kosova ëshë vend i paqes, dhe populli i saj është paqësor. Do të thotë se Kosova po ndërton paqen dhe lirinë e vet', tha ai. 

"Kosova ka traditë paqësore. Për më shumë se dhjet vjet, e frymëzuar nga Nëna Tereze, Kosova ndërtoi një rezistencë dhe lëvizje paqësore për liri e pavarësi, dhe shtetin e vet që u mbrojt nga kosovarët dhe miqtë tanë SHBA-të, Bashkimi Evropian dhe NATO", tha Rugova, duke shtuar: 

"Sot Kosova është e lirë, ndërton ardhmërinë e vet dhe pret njohjen formale të pavarësisë, që do të sillte paqe, dhe do të qetësne këtë pjesë të Evropës dhe të botës". 

Presidenti Rugova tha se "ky tempull do të bëhet edhe një vend për bashkimin e të rinjve të Kosovës, një objekt - shtëpi e kulturës, të paqes e dashurisë për njëri tjetrin, i mësimit të mirësisë që është filozofi bazë e Nënës Tereze. 

Ky tempull do ta zbukorojë kryeqytetin dhe Kosovën, do të jetë në shërbim të saj, sipas shembullit të Nënës Terze që i shërbeu Kombit të vet dhe i shërbeu gjithë njerëzimit", tha në fund Presidenti Rugova, duke e përmbyllur me fjalët: "Zoti e bekoftë Tempullin e Nënës Tereze! Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën"! 

Ndërkaq, ministri italian Roko Butilione tha se për të është një gëzim dhe nder i madh që të jetë sot në mesin e qytetarëve të tubuar. "Gëzimi dhe nderimi im është edhe më i madh kur jam në mesin tuaj nën hijen dhe në praninë e Nënës Tereze", tha ai. 

Mirëpo, ai tha se është njeri i politikës, por politika bëhet me atë që është e pranishme në zemrën e njerëzve: se në zemrën e urrejtjes është urrejtja, se në zemrën e njerëzve është dëshira për hakmarrje, në zemrën e njerëzve është dhuna, andaj asnjë njeri politik nuk do të arrijë ta ndërtojë paqen. 

Ministri italian tha se Nëna Tereze i kishte thënë se paqja është dhuratë e Zotit dhe ai u kumton dhe u dhuron njerëzve, prandaj politika ka nevojë për uratë, për këtë ka nevoja Evropa. 

"Ne jemi thellë të bindur se Evropa është fati i Kosovës. E di se shtegtimi drejt Evropës është i gjatë, vështirësitë janë të shumta... por ne e dimë se ju jeni Evropë dhe ju keni të drejtë në Evropë dhe jeni qytetarë të saj dhe keni të drejtë të jeni pejsëmarrës të plotë në atë që është bashkimi Evropian", tha ministri Butilione. 

Imzot Mark Sopi theksoi se nëpërmjet ndërtimit të tempullit të paqes të Nënës Tereze, populli i Kosovës tregon se është popull paqedashës. Bota do ta kuptojë se populli shqiptar është paqedashës. 

"Ne dëshirojmë një Kosovë me prosperitet sa më të madh në të ardhmen me të gjithë fqinjët, për të parë bota ne jemi njerëz të paqes dhe duam që paqja të përhapet", tha Imzot Mark Sopi. 

Foli edhe arkitekti Trente, i cili e ka projektuar Tempullin e paqes.

----------


## Brari

Ne magjistralen Gjakov-Prishtine, dikund aty pa shkue ne Llapushnik ne maj te nji bregu duken germadhat e ca ndertimeve te vjetra. Nji cop Mur i trash ngrihet gati pingul mbi rrugen qe kalon posht shkembit i cili ngjan me muret e kalave te periudhave ilire.

Kto dite aty u pane disa zyrtar te huaj te shoqeruar nga ca popa serb qe u ngjiten ne ate breg e dicka kan biseduar.

Kuptohet se Serbet do ken propozuar ndonji projekt per ndertime te ndonji kishe serbe me pretendimin se aty kinse ka qen objekt kulti serb.

Jam i bindur se ato germadha jane iliro - rromake dhe me von mund te jen vjedhur nga serbet gjat shekujve qe ata sunduan ne ato troje.

Ketu  duhet te jemi vigjilente e te mesojme se ckan planifikuar Serbet aty e ti dalim para  sa nuk eshte vone.

Le ta marrin shqiptaret ate vend e ta kthejne ne nji muze te kultures Ilire e arberore sa nuk ka vu (vnue) kthetrat kisha Serbe.



"Epoka e re" e Mah-ut  Mavrollatosit, nje kopje e shemtuar e ZP ne Tiran, eshte cdo dite ne kerkim te "krimeve" te Rugoves.

Edhe zhurma qe sjell bislimi ( qe besoj ska lidhje me Lokajt) ketu per friken nga nji katedrale katolike ne Prishtine ben pjese ne plan-programet e "Epokes" per te shpartalluar Rugoven.

Nen Tereza  eshte simbol i mos-vjedhjes dhe i dashurise per fukarenjte e i sakrifices  per ta.

Lideret e PDK-se jan modeli i hajnave, modeli i atyre qe i perdoren njesitet e UCK-se per te mbrojtur familjet e tyre dhe prapanicat e tyre e popullin e lane nen meshiren e bombave dhe bajonetave Serbe.

Jo me kot populli i Kosoves votoi per partine e Rugoves.

bislim....degjoje mire popullin.

Vota e tije eshte mesim per te gjithe ju fosilet katundaro-enveriste pseudo intelektuale te Kosoves.

Kush ka deshire te jete atdhetar e ka nji shembull te fresket per te reflektuar.

Cndodhi kto dite ne Kosove....

Bandat e PDK-se ne te ashtu quajturen sindikate te arsimit i lan pa shkolle voglushet e Kosoves per dy jave vetem e vetem per te krijuar nje peralle te ndyre se gjoja (kinse ) Ministrat LDK-iste jan te keqij dhe se PDK-isti Rexhep eshte zgjidhesi i halleve.

TURP per te gjithe ata ARSIMTARE qe ju bashkuan kesaj greve te ndyre  qe kundermoi  era -ut.

TURP per gjith ata intelektuale qe u bene vegla te felliqura te Mavros e Lumes e Hysanave  te banditit Thaqi.

----------


## Fringo

O Braro, na kishte more molli.
Mireserdhe!

----------


## Brari

o Mirse se ju erdha 
o mir se ju gjeta
ne kto male shkrepa
sec ka..
lulzu e jeta..lol

----------

